# SS 02.02.19 - Gerhard #3 "Collages"



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

A continuation of the Saturday Symphonies Tradition:

Welcome to another weekend of symphonic listening! 
_*
*_For your listening pleasure this weekend:*

Roberto Gerhard **(1896 - 1970)*

Symphony No. 3 "Collages"
1. Allegro moderato 
2. Lento
3. Allegro con brio
4. Moderato
5. Vivace
6. Allegretto
7. Calmo

---------------------

Post what recording you are going to listen to giving details of Orchestra / Conductor / Chorus / Soloists etc - Enjoy!


----------



## realdealblues (Mar 3, 2010)

Another weekend is upon us and another Symphony is up for your listening enjoyment. This weekend it's Spanish composer Roberto Gerhard's Third Symphony. I'm not familiar with Gerhard so this will be a new one for me. It looks like it's pretty short (Under 20 minutes) so hopefully everyone can give this one a listen.

I'll post a YouTube link for those without a recording which is also the one I shall be listening to:




Matthias Bamert/BBC Symphony Orchestra


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I'll listen to Bamert/BBC Symphony here. This will be a new composer for me.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

If you don't like this work, do not think that all other Gerhard pieces are similar. This particular symphony is not my favorite especially with the added electronics. His early pieces are more easy on the conservative ear.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Bamert/BBC Symphony here. This will be a new composer for me.


I've got this Chandos CD along with a couple others. I need to revisit his music.


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Bamert/BBC Symphony here. This will be a new composer for me.


Same version for me and another new composer


----------



## cougarjuno (Jul 1, 2012)

Totally new for me. So I'll go with the You Tube recording.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Vasks said:


> If you don't like this work, do not think that all other Gerhard pieces are similar. This particular symphony is not my favorite especially with the added electronics. His early pieces are more easy on the conservative ear.


It's not that scary, really!


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I'm fortunate enough to have the Auvidis ‎2 CD MO 782113 set of complete symphonies in my collection. Víctor Pablo Pérez conducts the Orquesta Sinfónica de Tenerife on these two discs recorded in 1993 and 1995.



























It's a good way to hear Gerhard.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

cougarjuno said:


> Totally new for me. So I'll go with the You Tube recording.


I try this as well.


----------



## Mika (Jul 24, 2009)

D Smith said:


> I'll listen to Bamert/BBC Symphony here. This will be a new composer for me.


This one from spotify


----------



## Haydn man (Jan 25, 2014)

I found an interesting article on Gerhards symphonies at music web international. It helped me to make sense of this piece and enhanced enjoyment for something I would otherwise have struggled with
http://http://www.musicweb-international.com/gerhard/


----------



## Bill Cooke (May 20, 2017)

I love this symphony. It doesn't hurt that I'm a big fan of horror and science fiction, and this symphony creates an atmosphere where I can imagine myself wandering through weird, twisted, alien landscapes. I have the Bamert version.


----------



## D Smith (Sep 13, 2014)

I listened to this and while I found it interesting, it was emotionally vacant for me. Not a complete loss though as the piano concerto on the same disc I thought was really good, and will listen to again.


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

D Smith said:


> Not a complete loss though as the piano concerto on the same disc I thought was really good, and will listen to again.


The 2nd movement in particular is quite moving. And I enjoyed the symphony quite a bit. As well as the the last piece.


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

Gosh it's been a long time since I listened to this symphony, and it has been good to listen to it again. I like Gerhards' later style though to be honest I could do without the electronic effects; his wizardry with the orchestra simply doesn't justify them.
My favourite work of his from this era has to be the wonderful Concerto for Orchestra.


----------

